# Savage Gear Sandeel Erfahrung auf der Ostsee



## Dominik.L (29. März 2013)

Hallo,
wollte fragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit den Savage Gear Sandeel zum Dorschangeln auf dem Kutter in der Ostsee hat?
Ich will im Mai nach Rügen fahren und wollte mal das leichte Pilken mit Gummifischen ausprobieren. Dazu habe ich mir die oben genannten Köder bestellt. Habe viel gutes von denen gelesen. Die Jigköpfe haben ein Gewicht von 42g und einen Haken der Größe 6/0. Der dazu passende Gummifisch ist 15cm lang. 
Als die Köder bei mir ankamen war ich etwas erschrocken über deren Größe und vor allem über die Hakengröße. Es ist schon ziemlich lang her das ich Dorsche gefangen habe, deswegen wollte ich fragen ob die Köder zu groß sind? 
Den Sandeel gibt es zwar auch kleiner, jedoch werde ich mit einem 29g oder 16g Kopf wohl nicht all zu weit kommen.
Ich habe überlegt das vielleicht ein Stingerhaken Abhilfe schaffen könnte, jedoch wollte ich gerade wegen den Hängern eigentlich darauf verzichten. 
Was meint ihr?

Danke und Gruß!
Dominik


----------



## Jetblack (29. März 2013)

*AW: Savage Gear Sandeel Erfahrung auf der Ostsee*

Ich war zwar lange nicht mehr auf der Ostsee und ich angel auch nur mit den Sandaalen von RonZ, aber meine Erfahrung ist, dass sich auch ein 40cm Dorsch ganz problemlos einen 10 Zoll RonZ mit 11/0er Haken in das Maul saugt.

Ich würd den Stinger weglassen.


----------



## Dominik.L (29. März 2013)

*AW: Savage Gear Sandeel Erfahrung auf der Ostsee*

Ok dann Danke! Da hab ich wohl die Größe der Mäuler falsch in Erinnerung. Ist auch schon 8 Jahre her. 
Dann probier ich es einfach.
Danke!


----------



## großdorsch 1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Savage Gear Sandeel Erfahrung auf der Ostsee*

könntest aber mit 42g köpfen etwas zu leicht bestückt sein.  wennwir vom kutter aus vor rügen fischen und ab und an mal den pilker gegen nen gufi tauschen bist de meistens mit 60-100g gut beraten!!!


----------



## Dominik.L (30. März 2013)

*AW: Savage Gear Sandeel Erfahrung auf der Ostsee*

Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Wäre eine zusätzliche Bebleiung wie zB. bei einem texas rig eine Möglichkeit? Ich habe eben extra diese größe gewählt, weil mir die anderen Größen einfach zu groß erschienen, vor allem die Hakengröße. 
Könnt ihr noch andere Gummiköder fürs Pilken empfehlen? Die RonZ sandeels finde ich in keinem deutschen Onlineshop.


----------



## Jetblack (30. März 2013)

*AW: Savage Gear Sandeel Erfahrung auf der Ostsee*

@Dominik RonZ ? - Gib einfach "RonZ" bei Google ein dann kommst Du schon auf einen deutschen Shop....  

Gruss Nick


----------



## großdorsch 1 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Savage Gear Sandeel Erfahrung auf der Ostsee*

wenn ich mir bleiköpfe fürs meer kaufe,dann geh ich ins angelgeschäft und kauf mir dort welche. die haben óft eine bessere auswahl an schweren köpfen mit nicht so riesigen haken,so das ma da gut nen 15er gufi drauf bekommt ohne diesen zu zerstören!!!
gufis kauf ich meistens von profiblinker oder manns. farben und formen wie ich sie auch zum zanderfischen benutze!


----------



## Dominik.L (1. April 2013)

*AW: Savage Gear Sandeel Erfahrung auf der Ostsee*

Ok danke! 
Kann noch jemand was zu der Zusatzbebleiung sagen? Gibt es da Nachteile?


----------



## micha_2 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Savage Gear Sandeel Erfahrung auf der Ostsee*

sei doch nich so visiert auf diese bleiköpfe. es gibt von spro/ profiblinker/ cormoran ect. genug köpfe von 2/0 bis 4/0 von 25g - 80g.grösser als 13cm gummi brauchst gar nich nehmen


----------

